# Some of mine



## AnonymousCoward (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.glewis.com/photos.html


----------



## photobug (Apr 25, 2003)

Hmmm... site won't load.    Have to try again later. 

Jim


----------



## AnonymousCoward (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah .. was having a heck of a time with DNS updates Thursday and Friday .. seems to have finally fixed itself and all sites seem to be responding .. thanks for trying .. hope you succeed next time.

Gregg


----------



## photobug (Apr 27, 2003)

Ah, those were worth the wait. Very nice. Makes me want to visit. Thanks for sharing.   

Jim


----------



## Chase (Apr 30, 2003)

Very nice site, really enjoyed the photos.

Only wish I had the opportunity to visit those locations, there isn't as much nice scenery around here in Los Angeles!


----------



## Jme (May 6, 2003)

Hey, awesome pictures. I visited Glacier National Park last September, but, unfortunately it was overcast  :cry:  so I didn't get a whole lot of sunny shots.


----------



## MDowdey (May 6, 2003)

Beautiful Pictures!!!...i gotta get out more :cry:


----------



## AnonymousCoward (May 15, 2003)

September, as well as June are iffy months. Some are absolutely beautiful, others are close to snowing (yes, I have seen it snow here in every month of the year). It's to bad you didn't have a nice sunny day. At least you didn't come in 2000 or 2001, couldn't see your hand in front of your face with all the smoke from fires.


----------



## MDowdey (May 15, 2003)

hey anonymous! thought you left us after your first post! glad to see your still around. by the way, I think you are extremely talented. just thought id throw that out there...


md


----------



## AnonymousCoward (May 15, 2003)

Has been awhile since I visited .. lot of new post since I was by last.

Thanks for the complement.

Just got finished adding some .. nothing special, did not have very good weather on my trip to San Diego this past December/Janurary. So lazy just finally getting around to them.


----------

